# PFD for kids



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Anyone out there know where you can get some safe yet cheap pdf's for kids? They grow so damn fast!!! Or, if not so cheap a jacket that will cater to a range of weights?


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Bought a type 2 for my son (he's 9 as of friday) it'll do him for a couple of years yet.

I got it at Capacity Sports (a melbourne canoe/yak shop) 12 months or so ago, wasn't dear.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Perception do some small ones I think.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

my kids (8 and 10) have ones from BCF. they r red and black and were in the last catalogue for 50 bucks i think! very adjustable, they fit me too at a squeeze.


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

Just been through all of this with my 10 year old. Most kids PFDs are not made for a kid who paddles.
Patagonia (lotus) make a great one but its not available out here.
I bought this 1 from Blue Earth. Its actually a Ladies 1 and is quite adjustable so it should last a while and kids love pockets. It was on sale for still more than I wanted to pay but.............
I think it by ULTRA .


----------

